# Jamis Trail X3



## bow3022 (Jun 23, 2008)

I recently bought this Jamis Trail X3. I've read reviews on it, and I didn't really see any bad reviews. I've read that they are the best bang for their buck, and i've read that this was a decent bike to start out with.(I've ridden the bike, feels good, feels sturdy and i like it alot) I'm gonna be doing casual riding, on campus and off campus. Maybe hit the trails a bit, and i might start learning trials?(I think thats what that style is called). So I'm just posting from forum to forum to get a opinion on this bike, is it durable? Will it hold up to what i want to do? Will the components give out on me? Thanks in advance for all the input.


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

It's a fine bike. It is well suited for cross country riding, and in general, it can take you anywhere. For trials riding....if that is indeed what you're looking to do....you may find the geometry a little too....big? Trials is a very specific type of riding that is so super technical that you really need a special bike. I'm no trials rider, but I feel like a modded BMX bike would be more suited to that sort of riding than an XC bike.

Here's a typical trials bike:









Very specific niche in the MTB world, and you may want to look at the trials forum for more specific advice on equipment and technique.


----------



## bow3022 (Jun 23, 2008)

With trials i just wana start out, i've seen videos where mountain bikes were used,so i was just wondering. I can't do anything yet but bunny hop but, i want to learn.(So if there is a trial biker reading this, i would extremely appreciate your input.)


----------



## bow3022 (Jun 23, 2008)

I do apologize for the double post but, my disc breaks seem to be rubbing, and i can't find a way to stop this w/o sacrificing the leverage/power of the brakes. Does anyone have a solution to this? I tried finding factory setups for it but i couldn't.(They are tektro disc brakes).


----------

